# Remote code for Blu-ray player



## koko (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone have the remote code for a Samsung BD-P1500 Blu-ray player?
H20-600 receiver if it makes a difference...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

koko said:


> Does anyone have the remote code for a Samsung BD-P1500 Blu-ray player?
> H20-600 receiver if it makes a difference...


My RC64 RB list:20490/20573/20744/20199/20820/20899/21044/21075 as Samsung DVD player codes.Good Luck!


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> My RC64 RB list:20490/20573/20744/20199/20820/20899/21044/21075 as Samsung DVD player codes.Good Luck!


H20-600 came with an RC32


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Ask EDMUND and he can tell you!!!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

21635 is another possibility. You could also try the code lookup page.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Blu-Ray players use different codesets from DVD players (many people will have both, so they wanted to keep them separate). DirecTV remotes do not have codes for Blu-Ray players.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok so one word here "Harmony"


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> H20-600 came with an RC32


If these codes don't work then hopefully The Remote Master(Edmund) will see this post and reply.If there is a remote code Edmund knows it!.:sure:


----------



## gbmo60 (Jul 5, 2010)

the 20199 code works on my RC64 remote but it won't work on my older RC32 remotes


----------

